# How are Panda Pied Royals produced?



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Was wondering how are Panda Pied Royals produced? :/


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

You need two Black Pastel genes and two Pied genes.

For instance: 

Black Pastel het Pied x Black Pastel het Pied
Black Pastel Pied x Black Pastel Pied
Eightball het Pied x Black Pastel Pied
Eightball het Pied x Eightball het Pied
Panda Pied x Panda Pied
etc etc.

Basically, both parents need at least one Black Pastel gene and at least one Pied gene, the more of these genes you have, the better your odds.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Black Pastel het Pied x Black Pastel het Pied 1:16 chance
> Black Pastel Pied x Black Pastel Pied 1:4 chance
> Eightball het Pied x Black Pastel Pied 1:4 chance
> Eightball het Pied x Eightball het Pied 1:4 chance
> Panda Pied x Panda Pied 1:1 (whole clutch)


Eightball = super/homozygous Black Pastel...


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

lol - Bored Al?


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Cool thx : victory:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> lol - Bored Al?


Heehee, got loads to do... :whistling2:


----------

